# A3 with Nav buttom But no Nav



## BMWADMIN (Oct 25, 2014)

Just checeking to see if I can get a faster answer than dealing with my AUDI people on this one. I have just purchased an A3 2.0T Quattro Premiun. The manual says I should have a "mode" button if I do not have navigation. I actually have a nav button but no nav. Pressing it gets me a "navgation not installed" message on the MMI screen. Could this be a NAV prep option? If so, what would I need to make it operational? Any help is appreciated as I emailed one of our AUDI tech's this morning and have no answer yet. Thanks


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

all of the cars have the NAV button in the MMI control knob area. This is so they can make one set of buttons for the console even if the buttons aren't active. You can't install Navi afterwards.


----------



## BMWADMIN (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, managed to talk to the used car manager from AUDI on the shuttle ride to our cars. He confirmed that this is a normal setup for the US. But to have Nav, it must be ordered that way. To install would be the entire head unit(kinda a head unit anyways). So not NAV prep, and too costly to get nav. Wife didn't want it anyways but I have seen enough new vehicles prepped for upgrade equipment over the years that I had to ask. I just needed to confirm as I do not work for AUDI any more but can contact them by just walking over to their building.

Thank you for the quick reply and hope what I added is of merit to someone else.


----------

